# future shop deal of the day - 1st gen iPod shuffle $49.99



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

save $30 off the price of the 512mb ipod shuffle - pretty good stocking stuffer idea i suppose.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10056434

the sale is listed as web only.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Ordered my first gen iPod shuffle for $39 from Apple last week.

I like the look of the new shuffle but still prefer the old one due to the integrated usb connector, potentially higher quality sound and, for now, the price.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

nice, one of my aunt's been wanting a small player and she keeps looking at other players due to her price range, but this falls in it and it's ipod shuffle.

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Macified said:


> Ordered my first gen iPod shuffle for $39 from Apple last week.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> I like the look of the new shuffle but still prefer the old one due to the integrated usb connector, potentially higher quality sound and, for now, the price.


Same here


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

I didn't hear (read) of any sound deficiencies in the new iPod. Could anyone point me to an article to read?
Thanks,


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

So how long does it take them to process their backorders on average?


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

I ordered one too.. but weren't they $33?? That's what mine was... the 512 refurb shuffle...


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I think they factored in the 6.00 shipping charge.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

martman said:


> I didn't hear (read) of any sound deficiencies in the new iPod. Could anyone point me to an article to read?
> Thanks,


I think Macworld did some initial reviews. I don't have the specific links but if you go to their site and search you should find them.

The basic gist was that for the intended purpose (headphones while doing some sort of activity), the new shuffle was fine. As a comparison though, the first gen was better. I use my devices primarily plugged into either my car stereo or home stereo so I do need the better quality. Any crap in audio stream gets amplified too. Having said that, I probably wouldn't notice much of a difference.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

$33 refurb 512's straight from Apple,

** Edit, not there anymore, oops.


----------



## elook (Jun 21, 2005)

FYI for Gen 1 Shufflers - the Apple armband has been EoL'ed and is now just 10 bucks. Picked one up at Sherway on Saturday. That compares with the ridiculous $39 they wanted for it regular price.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I saw first gen 512k Shuffles for sale at the local WalMart for $49. No note that they were refurbed, looked brand new to me.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

martman said:


> I didn't hear (read) of any sound deficiencies in the new iPod. Could anyone point me to an article to read?


Here's the original review:
http://playlistmag.com/reviews/2006/11/2gshuffle/index.php

Plus some followup:
http://playlistmag.com/weblogs/ipodblog/index.php#53840

Seems like some people have problems with the audio (audio-philes, mostly?) and that it's generally not a good as the 1st Gen iPod shuffle, or any of the other iPods.


----------

